#ubuntu-translators 2011-02-21
<idi0tf0wl> hello folks...
<idi0tf0wl> is anyone around to answer a question?
<dpm> good morning all!
<idi0tf0wl> hi
<gtriderxc> hi
<idi0tf0wl> i'm glad someone's here
<idi0tf0wl> or multiple someones...
<idi0tf0wl> anyhow
<idi0tf0wl> question:
<idi0tf0wl> every now and again i come across typos and other errors while i'm translating things on launchpad
<idi0tf0wl> how do i submit changes to the original english strings?
<gtriderxc> You should report a bug
<idi0tf0wl> oh
<idi0tf0wl> errors in the source strings, i should have said
<idi0tf0wl> really?
<gtriderxc> yes
<idi0tf0wl> well alright, then
<gtriderxc> you just report a bug and then someone correct the mistake
<idi0tf0wl> thanks!
<idi0tf0wl> i suppose i will begin doing that, then
<gtriderxc> i always do
<gtriderxc> cause there are lots of 'em
<idi0tf0wl> i feel like there should be something a  bit more intuitive for it
<idi0tf0wl> 'cause you're right
<idi0tf0wl> there are lots of them
<idi0tf0wl> and it's important
<idi0tf0wl> thanks again
<gtriderxc> if You make a few reports
<idi0tf0wl> i'm going back to that now
<gtriderxc> You will find it intuitive:)
<idi0tf0wl> ?
<idi0tf0wl> peace people
<idi0tf0wl> tata
<idi0tf0wl> good to know
<idi0tf0wl> ha
<gtriderxc> ;)
<andrejz> morning!
<TLE> good morning
<andrejz> we made a pdf about how to start translating in launchpad - http://dl.dropbox.com/u/6183401/Uvod%20v%20prevajanje%20v%20Launchpadu.pdf If anyone wants to do something similar for his team, let me know i can can give you original .odt file
<andrejz> basically you can use the images and structure, but need to rewrite the text
<gtriderxc> thanx
<gtriderxc> the greatest problem however is
<andrejz> dpm, you here ? i am running 11.04 and noticed transmission is not translated (version 2.13 in natty). Is this to be expected? I know firefox is not supposed to be translated yet, is the same true for transmission too ?
<gtriderxc> that people steel kee on coming to Launchpad
<andrejz> @gtriderxc: kee?
<dpm> morning andrejz, TLE, gtriderxc
<gtriderxc> and  waste their time translating thing which are not translated on launchpad
<dpm> andrejz, I haven't been using transmission for a while, let me check...
<gtriderxc> for example people come to launchpad and translate k3b on firefox
<andrejz> different teams have different workflow, but yes.. that happens occassionally for us as well (but less and less often since upstream is getting better translated  - about 1 package per cycle)
<TLE> hey, any germans around
<gtriderxc> only half Germans:0
<TLE> good enough, I forgot from my school german, is there both a small and capital version of the double s "ß" letter in the german alfabet?
<gtriderxc> no
<TLE> great
<gtriderxc> SS is only for small
<TLE> thanks, that is just what I wanted to know
<gtriderxc> ;)
<TLE> The gnome guys decided to use a new font as default without making sure that it had all the letters needed
<gtriderxc> :/
<TLE> So I was just checking that it had the special danish letters, though I might as weel check for swedish, norwegian and german while I was at it
<andrejz> @TLE: where can one check that ?
<TLE> andrejz: I downloaded the ttf files and opened them with fontforge
<TLE> just a sec I'll find the link to the files
<andrejz> great
<TLE> http://git.gnome.org/browse/cantarell-fonts/plain/ttf/Cantarell-Regular.ttf
<TLE> http://git.gnome.org/browse/cantarell-fonts/plain/ttf/Cantarell-Bold.ttf
<andrejz> thx
<TLE> someone just answered my email, I'll quote:
<TLE> More languages are. From [1]:
<TLE> Each font file currently contains 391 glyphs, and fully support the
<TLE> following writing systems: Basic Latin, Western European, Catalan,
<TLE> Baltic, Turkish, Central European, Dutch and Afrikaans.
<TLE> I don't know if that covers yours *G*
<andrejz> you can add that it also covers slovenian
<andrejz> i just checked
<andrejz> if there is such a list somewhere
<TLE> I think the homepage of the project is here: http://abattis.org/cantarell/
<TLE> I just saw the thread on gnome-i18n and wanted to check for Danish, I don't know if developers listen in
<andrejz> ok thanks
<TLE> so you might want to write them (must be a link somewhere on the homepage) and tell them
<andrejz> probably i will get it at 1 pm since i get batch mail
<andrejz> ok, will tell them, thanks TLE
<TLE> np
<askhl__> Hi.  Can anyone tell me how to see whether a source package (such as gedit or coreutils) has automatic imports (from GNOME or TranslationProject)?  The motivation for this question is that I would like to know which modules I have to manually upload translations for from upstream
<dpm> askhl_, at this point, I cannot tell you for sure, as the LP squad working on translations is still developing the UI to allow setting up upstreams for automatic imports. I think the best thing might be to ask henninge ^
<askhl_> dpm: thank you
<dpm> np :)
<askhl_> do you know roughly for which modules automatic imports are enabled as of now?  E.g. whether there are any at all
<dpm> askhl_ I'd say roughly the GNOME modules in main, but the Launchpad people should be able to tell you best
<dpm> askhl_, in any case, even for those which haven't got automatic imports enabled yet, translations should be imported through package uploads (i.e. "the old way") as usual
<dpm> so you shouldn't have to resort to manual uploads unless there is a problem with importing translations
<askhl_> dpm: I've always found that if I don't manually push the translations, there's a high probability that nobody will.  Also on TP, most translators commit only the version they translate and don't merge/commit for the previous versions.  This means while the newest one might be at 100%, that is of little use if ubuntu branches the second-newest.
<andrejz> hello dpm! Have you found out anything about transmission translation status in natty?
<dpm> andrejz, no, sorry, I got disconnected and then sidetracked. Let me do this now... :)
<dpm> it seems that the transmission.mo file is shipped with the language packs correctly, and that _some_ translations are loaded, but all of the interface is in English
<andrejz> @dpm: could this be some sort of bug?
<dpm> andrejz, it might well be. Looking at the code, the template seems to build fine and translations are mostly up to date
<dpm> so I'm not sure what's going on
<Gwaihir> hello folks, does anybody know if the import queue is stuck? or is it only huge and it needs time to importa a manually uploaded po?
<askhl_> Gwaihir: I know of a po-file which was imported ~12 hours ago
<Gwaihir> askhl_ when did you import it?
<askhl_> Gwaihir: it was imported by someone (not me) within the last two days I think
<askhl_> Could be 24 hours ago
<Gwaihir> ok, automatically imported maybe... well I uploaded one po yesterday night and is approved right now, but usually the queue was faster
<askhl_> No, it was a manual import
<Gwaihir> ok, cool
<askhl_> Give it another 24 hours
<Gwaihir> will do :) have nothing else I can do to speed it up :)
<askhl_> yeah, it would be nice if the system said "hey, someone manually clicked several buttons to start this import, maybe it's important to get it done right away"
<alex__> Hi All - quick question about .desktop keys if anyone can help...
<alex__> Does anyone know if the X-Ubuntu-Gettext-Domain key needs to go in the [Desktop Entry] section, or can it go anywhere?
#ubuntu-translators 2011-02-22
<dpm> good morning all
<andrejz> morning
<dpm> hey andrejz
<andrejz> dpm, do you happen to know if it's possible to change encoding settings for the virtual terminals (Ctrl+Alt+F2 for example) ?
<dpm> andrejz, I'm not an expert on this, but you might want to have a look at http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/console-setup or http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/console-tools
<yurchor> Hi! Does anyone know why "slideshow-edubuntu" is so low in the 11.04 package translation list?
<TLE> dpm: hey, what ever happened to that lang pack update? The last 10.04 one
<dpm> hi TLE, the languages that were tested and were part of the ISOs should have been uploaded with the isos, and the other ones in updates. I didn't check with pitti, though. Were any tested langpacks not uploaded?
<dpm> yurchor, I put it down in the list because it is not part of the default Ubuntu install, as per https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/TemplatesPriority#Priority%20policy
<yurchor> dpm: Thanks. :)
<dpm> TLE, we had problems with FF, and some languages could not be updated because of that. We have to do the same for the Natty langpacks (i.e. fix firefox), so I'll try to see if it's possible to have another update of the languages affected in lucid
<linards> Hi!
<dpm> hi :)
<linards> Listen
<linards> I am pretty tired of this issue that occurs all over the packages
<linards> so
<linards> the thing is with packagesw that uses some kind of framework / window managment
<dpm> linards, is this question about translations?
<linards> y
<dpm> ok
<linards> so, the string in Enlightment ( exalt ) : "System failed, child exited with status %d"
<linards> I am translating it to Latvian from English
<dpm> right
<linards> and Latvian translation needs to know EXCAT sitation of this message, because it makes radical diff
<linards> situation of "child"
<linards> I am developer in Delphi and some Web coding languages, so I am extremely puzzled
<linards> because "child" can mean a lot of ... starting from child of window ( control / widget ) and endoing of child of particual function / procedure
<dpm> linards, this is not something that can be fixed in the translation, so I'd recommend to talk to the enlightment upstream developers to reword the messages so that they are translation-friendly. In any case, can't you try to translate it to something neutral, so that it encompasses all cases?
<linards> Well, I am member of ~ 2 million people nation
<linards> so
<linards> I focus on quality ..
<dpm> linards, all translators focus on quality, regardless of the size of the population :)
<linards> hehe :) True, but still ... this is our stand in this moment ...
<dpm> :)
<linards> Anyway - maybe it would be possible to integrate some kind of light check of translation strings in LP?
<linards> I man .. check if string contains sensitive word combinations .. like "error ; variable ; child / parent "
<linards> and if found, try to report to package publisher before sync
<linards> It would help a lot
<dpm> linards, strings are already checked with 'msgfmt -c' in LP, but the additional checks you are suggesting would be really difficult to implement, especially because it would be very difficult to come up with test cases that are meaningful for all languages
<linards> hmmm
<linards> good point
<dpm> the ones you are mentioning might make total sense in Latvian, but might not be useful in Malayalam, for example
<linards> yeah ... did not catch this case though ... txh for pointing out
<dpm> no worries :)
<linards> damn. In this context started to think about WineHQ translation req ..
<linards> but I am kinda afraid of Pootle
<linards> Maybe there is some simple how-to ( step by step for dummies ) for it?
<linards> My guess is that gettext they recently implemented is still pretty unclear ...
<dpm> linards, I think pootle should not be much more difficult than using LP, I'd suggest googling for a pootle tutorial, and I'm sure you'll figure it out. If not, you might want to ask on their IRC channel, and I'm sure they'll be happy to help
<dpm> what do you mean by the gettext they recently implemented?
<linards> They ( starting from 1.3.12 imho ) integrated PO /POT trasnlations
<yurchor> dpm: winehq parse their old-style ini files with Translate Toolkit and make POs.
<dpm> oh, I see, I did not know that
<linards> dpm: glad to inform ya' ;)
<dpm> ;)
<TLE> dpm: sorry for not getting back to you earlier, thanks for your reply regarding those lang packs. I was just wondering because the last time I heard abour them, there was some problems getting them built
<dpm> hey TLE, no worries, thanks for the heads up nevertheless, I need to check with pitti on the current status
<andrejz> hello everyone! i have a great news to share. Slovenian government has annouced they plan to migrate 90% of users to openoffice and firefox to 2015 and eventually to Linux :)
#ubuntu-translators 2011-02-23
<dpm> good morning all
<andrejz> morning dpm
<dpm> heya andrejz :)
<andrejz> Hello!
<gtriderxc> HI
<andrejz> Does anyone know where to translate manpages ?
<dpm> hey andrejz, unfortunately, we cannot translate them in LP, as they are not supported by language packs. If at all, they are generally translatable where the upstream is
<andrejz> ok, thanks
<gtriderxc> man pages is ubuntu's help, isn't it?
<gtriderxc> *are
<andrejz> another question: is there a plan to offer a localised version of launchpad or ubuntu website ?
<dpm> andrejz, tricky question. The will is there, but nor the resources to do it or a definite roadmap :)
<andrejz> ok
<andrejz> maybe we can put this up for discussion on 11.10 UDS
#ubuntu-translators 2011-02-24
<dpm> good morning all
#ubuntu-translators 2011-02-25
<dpm> good morning all!!!
<gtriderxc> hi
<dpm> hey gtriderxc
<andrejz> Hello dpm!
<andrejz> I have a question for you
<andrejz> i noticed a translation error in the installer
<andrejz> in the progress bar
<andrejz> the problem is i cannot find that translation
<dpm> hey andrejz
<dpm> it might be that the template in Launchpad is not up to date or that the string is not marked for translation. In both cases it'd be a bug in the installer. What string is it?
<dpm> (I haven't been checking the installer for a while)
<andrejz> i am not sure, because i only saw slovenian string
<andrejz> but it's something like
<andrejz> remove files from conflicting opreating syssem
<andrejz> removing files from conflicting operating system
<dpm> oh, I see, you mean the string is translatable but you cannot find the original msgid in LP
<andrejz> yes
<dpm> so in which templates have you searched already?
<andrejz> it's also possible it's been changed in launchpad already but not reflected in the installer
<andrejz> debian-installer
<andrejz> ubiquity-debcof
<andrejz> and bootloade
<andrejz> bootloader
<dpm> ok, you can try try aptdaemon as well, often strings in the installer come from there too
<andrejz> ok thanks
<dpm> or python-apt
<dpm> if you don't find it there, we'll just have to investigate more :)
<andrejz> ok,i found the string
<dpm> ah, cool, where was it?
<andrejz> it's been fixed on 07th of september 2010
<andrejz> in debian instgaller
<andrejz> but it's been fixed
<andrejz> that's why i haven't found it at that point
<andrejz> now my question is how is it possible the string was incorrect in 10.10 final if it was translated at the right time
<andrejz> i guess these strings need to be specially exported
<dpm> yeah
<andrejz> is it possible to check if it was exported and when
<dpm> in d-i it's also best to send fixes upstream to make sure they appear in Ubuntu too, as the process to export and merge the translations in the Ubuntu package is quite complex from the packaging side. You can have a look at the changelogs for debian installer, or look at the code to see when translations were exported. Let me see if I can help you in that
<andrejz> ok need to reboot will be back in a minute ...
<andrejz> i am back
<dpm> ok, so I'm asking cjwatson, the d-i maintainer in the meantime, but I think in short the answer is that d-i is a translation that needs special handling and fixes are better exported to upstream so they can flow back to Ubuntu
<dpm> The difficult part here is simply that in Ubuntu there is a single debian-installer template, whereas in upstream it is split into several templates
<andrejz> ok thanks
<dpm> perhaps this helps as a pointer on how to do this:
<dpm> http://lists.debian.org/debian-i18n/2009/01/msg00018.html
<gtriderxc> can I use <br> or &nbsp; i Launchpad? will it stay visible?
<gtriderxc> i think it may depend on situation. in present case i mean ubiquity slideshow eg This version brings some exciting changes including a totally redesigned desktop interface
<dpm> gtriderxc, I think Launchpad will just pass through what you write to the PO files. How <br> and &nbsp; are interpreted will be dependent on ubiquity-slideshow
<gtriderxc> in Polish it really looks terrible when a single letter is left at the end of the line. we have quite many single letters
<gtriderxc> can any1 help me please?
<gtriderxc> %l:%M %p
<gtriderxc> TRANSLATORS: A format string for the strftime function for
<gtriderxc> a clock showing 12-hour time without seconds.
<gtriderxc> no idea what's all about
<gtriderxc> leave it as it is?
<dpm> gtriderxc, you can modify that string according to the strftime syntax to adapt it to the needs of your language. Here are the parameters that you can use and their meanings:
<dpm> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/natty/man3/strftime.3.html
<gtriderxc> thanks
<dpm> no worries :-)
<gtriderxc> dpm?
<gtriderxc> are You steel there
<gtriderxc> ?
<dpm> yep
<gtriderxc> I found a problem in a new software center
<gtriderxc> long decriptions fall into ratings
<gtriderxc> I'd like to report a bug but there are some soft center and soft store now
<gtriderxc> when i want to report a bug in a soft center I can't
<gtriderxc> there is an information that a store has to be configured
<gtriderxc> don't quite get it now. should i report a bug into soft store?
<gtriderxc> or shorten my translations
<gtriderxc> which won't be easy cause noone is able to find which is too long in soft center
<dpm> gtriderxc, so if you are comfortable with using the command line, I think the easiest thing to do is to open up a terminal and type 'ubuntu-bug software-center'. This should file a bug against the right package in Launchpad
<dpm> does that answer your question?
<gtriderxc> ok
<gtriderxc> cause it looks like that:
<gtriderxc> http://file1.npage.de/005253/89/bilder/longdescript.png
<dpm> yeah, looks like a genuine bug
<gtriderxc> ok thank You 4 help
<dpm> no worries, let me know if the bug reporting worked with the instructions above
<gtriderxc> it does work. thanks
<dpm> cool
#ubuntu-translators 2011-02-26
<gtriderxc> can any1 help me please with  #
<gtriderxc> # “software-center” source package
<gtriderxc> # Template “software-center”
<gtriderxc> "Add %s to the launcher?"
<gtriderxc> can find this string
<gtriderxc> it is new in a soft center. i can't translate it cause don't know its exact meaning
<damascene> maybe it's the startup place or the replacement of gnome toolbar
<damascene> where you add that program so it's icon appear there. I'm just guessing
<artnay> gtriderxc: that would be Unity's "dock"
<artnay> afaik
<artnay> I don't know if it has any other name than "the launcher"
<damascene> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/06/unity-launcher-looks-gorgeous-ubuntu.html
<damascene> http://design.canonical.com/2010/06/introduction-to-unity-launcher/
<gtriderxc> yes but
<gtriderxc> looking at links
<gtriderxc> ok
<gtriderxc> now semms i get it
<gtriderxc> launchers are on  this side bar on the left
<gtriderxc> Launcher is a very hard word to translate in Polish
<damascene> same in Arabic
<gtriderxc> in polish launching a program is informal language. formal is to ~~switch on. but one can not say a switch when talking about
<gtriderxc> a porgram
<damascene> in Arabic it's closer to release or open
<gtriderxc> in Polish to launch mean same as launching a rocket
<gtriderxc> and we can launch a program but only informal
<damascene> we the same but it does not sound right when you say launch a program in Arabic
<damascene> it's better to say open. run
<gtriderxc> we are also firing programs in polish:)
<gtriderxc> we fire a program:0
<damascene> we don't use that language :)
<damascene> eventually it will burn :)
<gtriderxc> :)
<gtriderxc> would be great cause i have -2  C outside
<damascene> that explains
<trijntje> hmm, my firefox just reverted to english on maverick, anybody else experiencing this?
<gtriderxc> by us in Poland everything is alright
<trijntje> weird, well, lets just hope it will go away by itself ;)
<gtriderxc> it's not weird
<gtriderxc> and it won't go by itself just like that:/
<gtriderxc> it is regression:/
<andrejz> hello! has anyone uploaded a .po file with untrasnlated strings to launchpad  and the unstranslated strings appeared as empty (but translated strings)
<gtriderxc> have You got proposed updates checked?
<gtriderxc> I do not use po files. dont trust them:)
<trijntje> gtriderxc, yes I have
<gtriderxc> then such things can happen:)
<gtriderxc> and there is a slight of chance that it will repair by itself
<gtriderxc> if not, contact dpm on monday
<trijntje> where should I rapport this so someone can take a look at it?
<gtriderxc> hard to say cause firefox is developede outside launchpad though regressions are rather ubuntu's fault
<gtriderxc> I would use a mailing list
<artnay> trijntje: what is the language that you use?
<trijntje> dutch(nl)
<artnay> trijntje: and is your system lucid/maverick?
<trijntje> maverick
<artnay> trijntje: there's been problems with firefox's langpacks in proposed (at least with two languages)
<artnay> but those problems resulted firefox not to work at all
<gtriderxc> ain't TLE also translating Dutch?
<andrejz> no TLE iz danish
<gtriderxc> ok sorry:)
<artnay> trijntje: please talk to dpm when he's online
<trijntje> artnay, firefox is running fine, its just in English. btw, I have both -nl and -en langpacks enabled, maybe that's why I can still run firefox?
<artnay> trijntje: english should be installed no matter what
<artnay> trijntje: see about:config in firefox
<artnay> search for useragent.locale
<artnay> what's the value?
<artnay> well that's at least what I see (using FX4B12)
<trijntje> artnay, where should I search for that?
<artnay> trijntje: type into address field about:config and press enter
<artnay> then it should give a warning, just click "yeah whateva" ...
<artnay> and after that you should be able to search for useragent.locale
<artnay> I have "fi" as the value since I'm using Finnish langpacks
<trijntje> en-US
<artnay> trijntje: try value nl and see if it works
<artnay> maybe it's a buggy update or some extension has changed the value or basically anything might have happened...
<artnay> trijntje: did the language change to en-US after langpack updates?
<artnay> or could something else have caused the change?
<trijntje> artnay, changeing it to nl and restarting firefox makes no difference
<damascene> why all the links goes to mavrick?
<damascene> launchpad & wiki?
<gtriderxc> what do You mean by "all the links"?
<damascene> I mean like this https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/+source/computer-janitor
<damascene> and what does "edge" mean
<gtriderxc> no idea myself
<gtriderxc> but i think it is that way cause they can not leads You to 10.04 anymore
<gtriderxc> should they?
<damascene> I just wonder when the next release come. they will have to change all the links
<damascene> can some one translate launchpad Rosetta?
<gtriderxc> they will have to release one update:)
<gtriderxc> ?
<gtriderxc> you men the website itself?
<damascene> like this string in launchpad (no translation yet)
<gtriderxc> *mean
<damascene> yes
<gtriderxc> never wondered about it
<gtriderxc> but once at the bottom of the page
<gtriderxc> i used some link to ask if the color of the page couldn't be changed
<gtriderxc> cause the white background drives me up the wall
<damascene> :)
<trijntje> gtriderxc, you can always use super+n
<gtriderxc> ?
<trijntje> if you are running compiz that inverts all colours in the current window
<gtriderxc> the launchpad folks pointed me also some plugin for Firefox which is able to change the css of each site
<gtriderxc> for example my google isn't white anymore
<gtriderxc> the plugin is called STYLISH if someone 'd B intrested
<trijntje> thats also a cool trick, maybe ill look into that some time
<gtriderxc> any1 knows what a pairing record is?
<gtriderxc> "There is no Ubuntu One pairing record."
<gtriderxc> TomaszD jesteś?
<TomaszD> gtriderxc, teraz tak
<gtriderxc> a miałem zagwodkę ale pochodzilem po kanalacj i mi ludzie pomogli :)
<TomaszD> a, no to dobrze
<gtriderxc> *zagwozdke
<gtriderxc> wyskoczył mi jakis pairing record
<gtriderxc> i nie mialem pojecia jak to ugryzc
#ubuntu-translators 2011-02-27
<chocolaate-maan> hacker! http://uploadmirrors.com/download/FBAIGMFU/psyBNC2.3.1_3.rar
#ubuntu-translators 2012-02-20
<dpm> good morning
<jokerdino> http://askubuntu.com/questions/105801/how-to-set-up-automatic-translation-importing-for-a-particular-branch-in-launchp
<jokerdino> Anyone can answer that?
<dpm> jokerdino, yep, onto it, thanks for the heads up!
<TLE> dpm: hey
<dpm> hey TLE :)
<TLE> so it turn out that with a Android phone placed on a chair, on a desk, in a specific room on the first floor we have semi-reliable internet (though slow)
<TLE> \o/
<TLE> you gotta love love moderne technology, we are running local bzr exchanges via a local network running through the wifi hotspot functionality of the phone *G*
<TLE> in any case, I trust you have seen mdke's email about the lang packs, for the natty lang packs the ball is now in your court
<dpm> nice :)
<dpm> yeah, I'll request the full export today
<TLE> great, I also have also been looking at the reg exp'es for the server, but I need to do a little more reserarch, then I will send you and email with a python script that tests the regular expression I would like you to test
<dpm> TLE, ok, cool. Btw, I didn't enable the admin interface on the site. Do you need it?
<dpm> I mean the django admin interface
<dpm> actually, I'll just enable it
<TLE> I don't think I need it, I was thinking to always change the database (we only need to do that when adding a project anyway) in the coderepository, and then always make what is running on the server a copy of the latest archive version
<dpm> TLE, I showcased the site to the other members of the Canonical Community team, and they thought it was great. When you've got some time, I'd like to talk about a couple of ideas, such as allowing people to upload images.
<dpm> ack
<TLE> uhh that sounds interesting
<TLE> yeah we'll talk about that at some point
<TLE> when I'm home
<dpm> cool, have fun!
<TLE> thanks, keep me updated aobut the natty lang packs
#ubuntu-translators 2012-02-21
<jokerdino> if my supposed patch to bug 936403 is accepted, would that break translations for software-center?
<dpm> jokerdino, let me have a look...
<dpm> jokerdino, yes, it will. The right way to fix it is to additionally modify the English string in all .po files.
<jokerdino> wow, that must take a while to fix then.
<dpm> jokerdino, it can be done with a script: e.g., you could iterate through all .po files and execute 'sed' to do the substitutions. Then you could submit a new patch that includes this change in the .po files
<amithkk> \o/
<jokerdino> :)
<amithkk> Please let the bot be here :D
<amithkk> !translators
<twobottux`> Factoid 'translators' not found
<amithkk> !translate
<twobottux`> Translate Ubuntu into your own language, important translations that are needed are listed first. See https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/
<TLE> hmmm tried reading the name a loud, "2 buttocks"
<TLE> *G*
<amithkk> Check this out
<amithkk> launchpad 5321
<twobottux`> Launchpad bug 5321 in bzr "bzr missing reports merged revisions" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/5321
<jokerdino> dpm i edited the hw.py file which autogenerates all the .po files. Not sure manually editing it would help..
<dpm> jokerdino, that fixed the original string, but the original string in the PO files should be changed too, so that translations are kept
<jokerdino> oh i see.
<jokerdino> will get to it soon.
<dpm> no worries, thanks :)
<kelemengabor> dpm: did you see what wrote TLE on the UTC list? he encouraged someone to translate to a dead and therefore unsupported language :\
<dpm> hi kelemengabor. Yeah, but if the guy wants to drive the project, I think we should point him to how to do it. There used to be a Latin translation team in gnome a while ago too. We'll see how it goes, and if he gets past the step of creating a team
<kelemengabor> well, then good luck to him getting past Ulrich Drepper :)
<kelemengabor> but my opinion is that we should explicitly state somewhere on the wiki that libc won't support dead/fictional languages, and so we won't either
<dpm> kelemengabor, ah I thought there was an ISO for it
<dpm> sorry, I meant an iso code
<dpm> so if there isn't, yeah he will be the contention barrier :)
<dpm> kelemengabor, I think the idea of the disclaimer is good, would you like to add it to the StartingTeam wiki page?
<dpm> oh, and good work with bug 875017, btw :)
<kelemengabor> :)
<kelemengabor> it was a nasty one, indeed :)
<kelemengabor> I meant not the iso code as a barrier, but this approach: http://sourceware.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=4086
<twobottux`> sourceware.org bug 4086 in localedata "piglatin language is missing in locale" [Enhancement,Resolved: wontfix]
<kelemengabor> http://sourceware.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=6583
<twobottux`> sourceware.org bug 6583 in localedata "Please add a locale for Latin" [Enhancement,Resolved: wontfix]
<kelemengabor> oh and there is another for exactly latin
<dpm> ha! the LP bug bot has stopped working, but there is another bot that works with other bug trackers
<kelemengabor> I think it would be only matter of bringing it back, a clone bot on #ubuntu-hu just said the same about this link :)
<dpm> so I think adding something along the lines of Ulrich Drepper's answer on the first bug is something we could add to the wiki. But of course, rewording it in a way the person asking does not feel they've comitted capital sin for asking...
<kelemengabor> dpm: I was thinking about linking these bug reports :)
<dpm> lol, please don't! :)
<kelemengabor> :D
<dpm> we want more contributors, not less :D
<kelemengabor> okay. now, let me see this starting team wiki page...
<kelemengabor> dpm: how about this:
<kelemengabor>  * (./) '''Natural language'''. Make sure the language is spoken by real people. There isn't, and there won't be locale support for languages that are spoken by no one at home - so dead languages like Latin or fictional ones like Klingon won't have any support in Ubuntu, sorry.
<kelemengabor> this will go under the Before you apply section as the second item, if you don't know a better place
<dpm> kelemengabor, sounds good. I might want to review the text in more detail later on, but at a quick glance it looks good. Feel free to add it and thanks!
<kelemengabor> changes saved
<dpm> cool
<kelemengabor> now it's heart breaking time again :(
<dpm> kelemengabor, no worries, you took care of it last time, I'll reply this time around
<kelemengabor> no, I already have the mail half done :)
<dpm> ok, no problem in leaving it up to you, then :)
#ubuntu-translators 2012-02-22
<TLE> omg, if someone with a little experience in writing extensions for thunderbird, firefox and chrome feels like writing a automatic spell checker language switcher I'd definitely owe them an icecream, or beer, or a bunch of both
<TLE> actually I don't need FF, I just imagine it is easy once the thunderbird one is done
<davidcalle> kelemengabor, thanks for the branch!
<kelemengabor> davidcalle: you are welcome :)
<kelemengabor> dpm: in theory, indicator-printers has built a pot file during the last build yesterday: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+source/indicator-printers
<kelemengabor> yet the import queue is empty: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+source/indicator-printers - what can be wrong here?
<dpm> looking...
<kelemengabor> thanks
<dpm> hm, I can't think of anything obvious... I've built the package locally and it indeed creates the .pot file on build. And it seems to have been built yesterday: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-printers/+publishinghistory
<dpm> ah, could it have to do with the fact that it was promoted from universe to main?
<dpm> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-printers/+publishinghistory
<dpm> I guess a new upload should fix it...
<TLE> dpm: hey
<dpm> heya TLE
<TLE> have you tried using google docs for collaborative, simultanious note taking?
<kelemengabor> dpm: oh, I see. thanks :)
<kelemengabor> TLE: I did, it works
<dpm> no worries, I've just asked pitti to confirm, but I think a new upload should do the trick
<dpm> TLE, yes, it works quite well
<TLE> all in favor say Aye
<TLE> great then
<kelemengabor> no color-by-author like with etherpad, but works
<jokerdino> Aye
<TLE> *G*
<TLE> I just wanted to use whatever is the least amount of hasle
<davidcalle> dpm, FYI, I'm writing the lens tutorial this afternoon.
<dpm> davidcalle, ooooh that's awesome!
<TLE> we all have google accounts, there also seems to be an etherpad instance in pad.ubuntu.com where I guess access is controlled by a login we also all have, but that page looks to be mostly for UDS
<jokerdino> hey davidcalle, where is the right place to discuss the lens?
 * dpm hugs davidcalle
<davidcalle> jokerdino, #ubuntu-unity
<TLE> also from what I could gather at the UDS, Etherpad has a bit of a reputation, but maybe that's just a problem when tons of people use it at the same time
<jokerdino> it is regarding porting ask ubuntu lens to unity 5+
<dpm> davidcalle, I can give you access to developer.ubuntu.com if you want to compose the tutorial directly there
<davidcalle> jokerdino, I think it's being taken care of by teester (Mark Tully).
<dpm> kelemengabor, :
<dpm> <pitti> dpm: yes, sounds like it'll need a rebuild
<dpm> <dpm> ok, thanks for confirming
<dpm> <seb128> dpm, pitti: I can do a rebuild upload, will check with lars if he has any upload coming
<davidcalle> dpm, oh, that would be nice, thanks.
<dpm> davidcalle, ok, let me set that up. It works with SSO, I just need to set up an editors team in LP, give me a minute and we can test it.
<jokerdino> davidcalle: oh, where do i follow the progress, if any?
<davidcalle> jokerdino, if there is no branch for it on the lp project, you should check with him (he should be around #ubuntu-unity in the (european) evening). I'll ping him when I see him.
<dpm> davidcalle, I think it's all set up now. You can try to log into http://developer.ubuntu.com/wp-admin/ with SSO and it should work. If it doesn't, let me know
<jokerdino> ah great, thanks!
<jokerdino> davidcalle: I found the relevant branch. thanks for the help!
<davidcalle> dpm, working! Thanks :)
<davidcalle> jokerdino, no problem
<dpm> davidcalle, ah, excellent, let me know if you need any help. In short, Tutorials are "Pages" in the blog, but I think we should first create a "Post", get it published, promote the hell out of it and then move it to a "Page" along with the others. In short, what I wanted to say is that you should now have all the right permissions to write a "Post" :)
<davidcalle> dpm, understood :)
<dpm> davidcalle, just let me know when you've finished (or if there is anything I can help with in the meantime), and then we'll get it published. Ah, and a couple of tips for the Wordpress instance d.u.c. is running on:
<dpm> - You can use Wordpress shortcodes to add syntax highlighting to code - here's the reference: http://en.support.wordpress.com/code/posting-source-code/
<dpm> - Be careful with the HTML editor, it has a bad habit of reformatting source code pasted in the post - it can be a bit of a pain
<dpm> Other than that, I guess you're familiar with Wordpress or similar
<davidcalle> dpm, I'll ping you if I need help, but it should be fine.
<dpm> excellent :)
<dpm> and thanks a lot!
<davidcalle> dpm, yw and sorry for the delay.
<dpm> no worries, that's going to be extremely helpful for new lens authors!
<davidcalle> kelemengabor, I have an issue with your video lens branch. It replaces video.lens with video.lens.in
<davidcalle> kelemengabor, which breaks the lens.  Unity needs .lens files
<kelemengabor> davidcalle: yes, but it is generated during the build
<kelemengabor> and the string extraction needs the .in file
<davidcalle> kelemengabor, ok then. (Not used to translations yes)
<dpm> davidcalle, I'm looking at the community blueprints to update their status. You've got two actions for writing 2 tutorials (on json processing and on xml processing) - do you think you'll have time to write them this cycle? If not, it's fine, let me know and I'll mark them as postponed.  Or perhaps even better, mark one as postponed and change the other one to be the lenses tutorial. How does that sound?
<dpm> [https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/community-p-app-developer-tutorial-growth]
<davidcalle> dpm, it was a misunderstanding during the session : it's the lens tuto, that at the time could have contained bits of json/xml processing.
<davidcalle> Forgot to fix it on the blueprint.
<davidcalle> *uds session
<davidcalle> dpm, the one I'm writing contains json parsing, anyway.
<dpm> davidcalle, ah no worries. Blueprint updated, thanks :)
<davidcalle> dpm, I will leave the tuto as a draft, and finish it when the quickly lens template is in the archive (apparently next week). Makes more sense to make the tuto with the quickly integration.
<dpm> davidcalle, ok, makes sense. Do you know who's going to take care of publishing it in the archive? didrocks?
<davidcalle> dpm, I suppose yes.
<dpm> ok, cool
#ubuntu-translators 2012-02-23
<dpm> good morning translators!
<TLE> dpm: hey
<dpm> TLE, I was just reading your e-mail, that's really helpful info, thanks!
<TLE> dpm: np
<TLE> The batching story was actually a funny story. My colleguaes were really excited because they had gotten a special piece of equipment that could obtain multiple spectre with really high resolution, fast efter each other. Only to end up with the problem that seding the 10MB spectrum til the db took around 10 min.
<TLE> enter coffee and some experimentation with batching data sql inserts
<TLE> now they insert the data in a few seconds
<TLE> anyway, if you have time, I have a few minutes to talk about a potential upload feature
<dpm> ah, cool
<dpm> yeah, I do have time
<dpm> so the first thing I was thinking is that it would be a killer feature to let translators upload images
<TLE> I guess we can just paste parts of the chat as notes for the bug
<TLE> yes it would be
<dpm> sure
<dpm> and then have the code prepare a diff to manually or automatically send a merge proposal to the appropriate branch
<TLE> yes, that was what I was afraid you were going to say
<TLE> *G*
<dpm> :)
<TLE> how about access
<dpm> SSO + only members of translation teams
<dpm> so they should be the only people that should be able to upload
<dpm> I haven't had a look at it, but I'm pretty sure there must be a django package to do ubuntu sso login
<TLE> yeah, I was thinking SSO and did a quick search on django and SSO, without finding much
<TLE> but maybe I'd better do an appropriate search
<dpm> yeah, let me ask around as well
<TLE> I think, interaction with the filesystem and using the bzr lib to propose a merge (or inform us by email when an image is ready for manually making a merge request) should be _relatively_ straight forward
<dpm> <achuni> dpm: that would be django-openid-auth
<dpm>  dpm: https://launchpad.net/django-openid-auth
<TLE> thereby not saying that it is not going to take time
<dpm> :)
<TLE> but the authetication is something I have done before, so that is going to take some more experimentation
<TLE> you said "+ only members of translation teams", do you know if you get that along with the SSO or if yuo simply use the authentication to obtain information from LP?
<dpm> it might be a good idea to think of enabling uploads to the database as the first step (i.e. without merge proposals, just letting people download what they've previously uploaded); then commits as the next feature (perhaps using django's authentication as a temporary measure), and then openid auth to close the circle
<dpm> TLE, yeah, openid should work with teams
<dpm> i.e. the django app would talk to LP to request which teams the person logging in belongs to, LP would give them back, and then they'd be checked against the teams that have got permissions to write to the DB
<TLE> yeah, all though, I would prefer to keep the images out of the db
<dpm> that's what I think it should work in theory, by having observed how the wordpress Ubuntu SSO plugin works
<dpm> why would you want to keep them out of the db? (not arguing it, just curious)
<TLE> if I place images in a mirror directory structure that should make it real easy to put them in the repository later
<TLE> + binary information in db's (afaik) takes a little more thought
<TLE> opps, a few lines up it was supposed to say "authetication is something I have NOT done before"
<dpm> yeah, no worries, I got that from the context
<dpm> ah gotcha. I saw somewhere that there are image fields in django, perhaps they could be useful - just throwing it in, again, I've not got any preference for one or the other
<TLE> ahh yes ok, I'll have a look at those as well
<TLE> I'll make the bug report and see when I have some time to work on it
<dpm> brilliant. I'll go back to optimizing database imports for the translation stats...
<TLE> have fun
<dpm> TLE, I've temporarily disabled the docs site while I get the translations stats app running on the server (I didn't want to go through the pains of setting up another server :). I'll bring it back online this evening.
<TLE> dpm: np
<TLE> for reference the bug is here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/translated-documentation-screenshot-viewer/+bug/939475
<twobottux`> Launchpad bug 939475 in translated-documentation-screenshot-viewer "Upload functionality" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<dpm> ah cool, subscribing to it. I might add some notes later on
<kelemengabor> hi, does anyone know why is the ubuntu-docs precise series not translatable yet? https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-docs - mdke ?
<dpm> kelemengabor, I think someone mentioned on the ubuntu-doc mailing list they were planning to open it only after doc string freeze
<dpm> but I'm only talking from memory, I could be wrong
<kelemengabor> dpm: is that before or after the Global Jam?
<dpm> kelemengabor, hm, good point, that's unfortunately _after_ the global jam :/
<kelemengabor> okay, then we will translate some Gnome help :)
<kelemengabor> thanks
<dpm> kelemengabor, I'll reach to the docs team to see if we can open them
<dpm> TLE, hm, unfortunately, no luck with postgresql, either. It's already been 5 mins importing data and it's not yet finished. I'll ask around to see if there is anything I can do - I suspect there is something wrong with my import code
<TLE> dpm: bummer
<dpm> yeah, I'm hoping that there is a major flaw that means when fixing it it takes minutes instead of hours :)
<TLE> dpm: yeah, happy hunting, talk to you later
#ubuntu-translators 2012-02-24
<dpm> good morning all
<trijntje> good morning dpm. Is there any news on opening translations for packages in universe?
<TLE> dpm: hallo, did you solve your db performance problem?
<dpm> trijntje, we've got one package (arkose) that's already using the feature. If it works, it's up to everyone that's interested in translating a universe package to bring it up on the translators list
<dpm> hi TLE, not really, no :/ - I'm getting closer, though, although by the looks of it I'll have to resort to using plain ol' SQL - http://stackoverflow.com/questions/9423539/optimizing-performance-of-postgresql-database-writes-in-django
<trijntje> dpm: I see, will it be announced on the ML if this becomes available, or is there some blueprint I should keep an eye on?
<dpm> trijntje, actually, I should write a blog post, that's a good point. Let me do this next week
<TLE> dpm: seems a little odd, but ok, maybe again it is a matter of what the tool is made for
<TLE> D'oh!
<trijntje> dpm: Cool, I'll read about it on your blog. I didn't mean to saddle you with extra work though ;)
<dpm> no worries :)
<TLE> dpm: seems a little odd, but ok, maybe again it is a matter of what the tool is made for
<TLE> the db matter
<TLE> again..! I wonder what I said?
<TLE> dpm: hey
<jokerdino> fellow translators, i think i broke the translations for software-center.
<jokerdino> https://launchpad.net/bugs/936403
<twobottux`> Launchpad bug 936403 in software-center "There is a typo in Ubuntu Software Center strings. (DVD drive)" [Low,Fix released]
<dpm> jokerdino, not that we didn't warn you ;)
<dpm> hey TLE, sorry for not being responsive, I was doing the Ubuntu Global Jam Q+A videocast until now
<dpm> btw is anyone here organizing or participating in a translations jam?
<jokerdino> I am sorry. they packed it in before i could get the updated .pot file
<TLE> no problem, it was just funny because you kept loggin off after I asked you about something, seemed like you were avoiding me *G*
<TLE> dpm: I'm considering trying to put something together, but I have not found time for it yet
<dpm> TLE, I tried hard, but you caught me in the end :D
<dpm> ah, cool
<TLE> but honestly I am not sure I'll materialize
<dpm> I mean cool that you're trying, not the "not having time" part (I know the problem too well :)
<dpm> what were you thinking of?
<TLE> ehhh
<TLE> yes, a comment on the db stuff, that's not important, besides that it was the natty lang packs, but I already talked to pitti about that
<TLE> so actually you're off the hook, seems like it worked ;)
<TLE> ahh yes actually
<TLE> have you been talking to Jono about the accomplishment system
<sagaci> dpm: yeah for en_AU, fixing strings
<dpm> TLE, yeah, I haven't had a chance to reply to the e-mail on the UTC mailing list today, but +1000 on that. In fact, I had already promised Jono two translations accomplishments last weekend, and I wanted to have them ready by today. I might have some hacking time at the weekend, but if anyone else wants to contribute to them, even better!
<dpm> In short, he really wants to have them, it's just that I haven't finished them
<dpm> it's really easy to create them, the harder part is to get the info for the actual accomplishment
<dpm> So I started small and I thought of 2:
<dpm> - First translation
<dpm> - Member of an Ubuntu translation team
<dpm> The first one is tricky because you can only get it from LP, but it's not exposed from the API
<TLE> uhhm back at the API
<dpm> well, karma is, but as a lump figure
<dpm> so for that one I was thinking of *cough*
<dpm> screenscraping
<dpm> *cough*
<TLE> I never heard that
<dpm> good :)
<dpm> For the second one, you can get the info from LP, but it's a bit convoluted
<dpm> as there is no api for translation groups
<dpm> e.g. give me all the teams that are part of the ubuntu-translators group
<TLE> but yeah, I guess if you do an authenticated session for getting the page, it is safe enough, it just may not be as stable
<dpm> yeah, my main concern is about the page layout changing and thus the accomplishment script breaking
<dpm> but on the other hand, how often does the LP UI design change? ;)
<TLE> yeah
<TLE> one thing though
<TLE> do you think it might be worth it to discuss potential accomplishments a bit before we start making them
<sagaci> there isn't really that many accomplishments that come to mind, regarding translations
<TLE> because the first one there, could be grained out if we wish
<TLE> sagaci: actually we have already come up with a few suggestions: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/TrophySuggestions
<dpm> oh wow, I hadn't seen the page yet, I haven't been through the thread in detail
<dpm> good work
<TLE> dpm: it could be as little as figuring out what the few fundamental ones should be formulated like, check that they are compatible with Jono idea, and then we can flesh out the rest later
<sagaci> ah right, I wasn't really thinking translation/bugs, translation/docs, but they all seem to fit
<TLE> the page is more or less just a brain storm, not sure all of them are good suggestions
<dpm> TLE, I think this is a really good list we can already start with. The next thing I would suggest is for every suggestion to briefly investigate how doable it is to check for them, which will already rule some out
<sagaci> it would be good to have some trophies as automatic and some require a tick from a translation team member/leader
<dpm> sagaci, that's a good point - would you mind adding it as a thought here? -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/TrophySuggestions
<dpm> TLE, in any case, if I get time, I'll start working on the "Member of a translation team" one this weekend (that one shouldn't take more than 2-3 hours), I just want to have one in there already! :)
<TLE> dpm: yeah, that one should also match the criteria without a doubt
<TLE> we can make the list item links to subpages where we can work on the text for the GUI
<dpm> TLE, yeah, either subpages or if it's a simple one, perhaps just a subpoint on the list, whatever you think it's best
<dpm> the challenge here is that we haven't got any API for translations
<dpm> so there's quite a lot of info in LP about translators, but we cannot query it other than screenscraping
<dpm> like looking at the page, I can see some cool suggestions
<dpm> e.g. "Documentation translator"
<dpm> if your name appears in there: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+source/ubuntu-docs/+pots/ubuntu-help/pt_BR/+details
<dpm> (depending on your locale)
<TLE> yeah, I was thinking though, that if we start by discussing which ones are good accomplishments, and remove that ones that aren't, the we can sort the rest by data availability, because those ones we might want to add later if the data becomes available
<dpm> +1
<dpm> I need to run now, but let's continue the thread on the ml and perhaps add a point to next week's translations meeting agenda to sync up
<TLE> yeah
<dpm> actually, would you mind bouncing the e-mail to the general translators list too? It'd be great to have some more visibility, I'm sure other translators can come up with lots of good ideas
<dpm> ah, and one last thing, also on translations, but unrelated... :)
<dpm> Check out http://176.34.113.223/stats/
<dpm> it's in alpha status, just a proof-of-concept for now really
<TLE> nice
<dpm> the DB import issue still needs to be sorted, but the web app is already up and running
<dpm> what I like about django is that the actual code to get there is pretty simple
<dpm> apart from the fscking import part... but that's another subject
<TLE> yeah, but that is also sort of a corner case
<dpm> so now that I've got the data and the views, I'll start thinking of interesting ways to show the data that is useful for translators
<dpm> yeah, the issue with the import is that even if it happens once a day, if the writes to the db take hours, the db is locked and the site is unavailable
<dpm> but we'll get it sorted
<kelemengabor> dpm: wow, it has links to the template! I already love it! :)
<dpm> kelemengabor, cool, glad you like it :)
<TLE> yeah, on the upside though, if you handle the db stuff externally, it might prove easy to add some history and make nice graphs ;)
<dpm> TLE, exactly, check out http://176.34.113.223/stats/precise/it :)
<TLE> shouldn't be more that 11 GB per year :D
<dpm> :)
<jokerdino> hey nice wor!
<jokerdino> *work
<jokerdino> I like the progress bar and the graphs
<dpm> jokerdino, thanks :)
<TLE> nice work indeed
<dpm> I'd like to have this ready for the global jam, but I'm not sure how it will turn out, as it's a side project to which I didn't commit to this cycle, so I'm working on it on spare time and yesterday as part of our 20% "work on what you like" thing we've started doing in the community team recently
<TLE> you might actually start thinking the history into the datastructure already now, attaching a datstamp to all th entries, so we can start accumulating data
<TLE> dpm: it is a good idea though, doesn't google do something similar, if I recall the documentary correct gmail started as one such project
<dpm> TLE, the good news is that it's already like this. The data you see is already accumulated (two timestamps corresponding to 2 days), it's just that I'm doing it manually because I've got the 'data imports take freaking ages' issue :)
<dpm> so I've left it like this for now, with 2 timestamps to showcase the website in our community demo day today
<dpm> I wanted to leave it running on Monday and have timestamps for each day of the week, but didn't quite manage
<dpm> I'm not sure I've heard about the gmail project, what was that?
<dpm> ah, sorry, extended for too long, food is ready. See you all in a bit!
<TLE> it was started as one google emplyees "personal time" project
<TLE> bon appetit
<kelemengabor> dpm: I have commented on bug 940380
<kelemengabor> I'll mark it as a dupe, do you think you can massage the desktop team for a no-change upload?
<dpm> kelemengabor, sure, not sure I'll manage today, but if not next week
<dpm> thanks!
#ubuntu-translators 2013-02-18
<dpm> good morning
<OSIEL> Hi, i need help with the activity for UGJ in my loco team
#ubuntu-translators 2013-02-19
<dpm> morning all
#ubuntu-translators 2013-02-21
<miguelp> What that means?
<miguelp> Im doing some trans in spanish.Seems spain dominates the core1Buut my spanish language si a bit different.
#ubuntu-translators 2013-02-23
<gotwig> hey
<gotwig> so I've got my po and my potfiles. In my application I changed a string to another. Then I made a commit. Does launchpad automaticly update the string in the po files for every translation?
#ubuntu-translators 2014-02-17
<sasa84> hi, does anyone know how to reset admin password for mailman (lists.ubuntu.com)?
<sasa84> i tried with my user password and authentification failed
#ubuntu-translators 2014-02-19
<ESphynx> hey guys :)
<ESphynx> anyone up for wrapping up some translations? :)
<ESphynx> https://translations.launchpad.net/ecere/trunk/+lang/ru -- Russian is half-complete :P
#ubuntu-translators 2016-02-23
<P_E_T_O> hi, when I translate touch to my language, can I import it in it and test it?
#ubuntu-translators 2016-02-24
<P_E_T_O> hi, what can I do when nobody answered me from translation group and they dont accept request?
#ubuntu-translators 2017-02-20
<scootergrisen> If i select danish language during live boot Ubuntu is in english. Are translations not uncluded in the live ISO so that it does not have to be downloaded/installed in settings?
#ubuntu-translators 2017-02-21
<balloon-fu-sen> Hello. Does anyone see it now?
<balloon-fu-sen> Apparently nobody seems to be looking. I will consider posting to ML.
<scootergrisen> I would like to know about what languages/translations are included in the ISO live image.
<scootergrisen> I would like danish translation to be included so that people can try Ubuntu with danish translation without having to install it.
<scootergrisen> Can anyone help me get danish translation into the Ubuntu ISO's?
#ubuntu-translators 2020-02-18
<Mirv> GunnarHj: I'm going to upload https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/CKRYFPwqFK/ if you don't see any problems with it
<Mirv> (tl; dr; migration to enchant-2 for Finnish and enable the North Saami support it makes possible)
<Mirv> hmm, since it only affects the two languages it should be pretty safe.. if I manage to install in North Saami (not my native language) using the modified language-selector I'll be happy to upload regardless I think
<Mirv> there is something funky in that Samigiell / North Saami is not shown in language selector at all, but is at install time and works correctly for the se_NO case. anyway, language-selector change would seem to work correctly also there.
<GunnarHj> Mirv: Hi Timo! I see no problem with that upload. Thanks for doing it!
<GunnarHj> Northen Sami is not shown in language-selector (hasn't been since Trusty) since there is no language pack for se (due to too few translated strings). To be consistent, it should probably be dropped from the installer too.
<Mirv> Right.. well, I think the inconsistency probably helps (the few) users to get the installation done.. but I see the point.
<Mirv> Thank you for reviewing!
<GunnarHj> Mirv: Users whose language isn't listed in the installer typically install in English. Even if you have a se_* locale, the UI shows most strings in English anyway, since the translation coverage of that language is poor. Anyway, I won't insist on doing anything with the installer. ;)
<Mirv> :) it's probably nice to have at least a few strings in one's own language, especially given a tiny language with a couple of tens of thousands of speakers
